
A bug bounty bug explained, step by step - brujoand
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3SXDBMGGb8&feature=youtu.be
======
cabaalis
I enjoyed this. What got me is that it probably wasn't code written by the
collaboration site to process what he put into the PDFs. It was probably some
PDF Library that they had included as a dependency. Speculating, of course

